# Equipment trailers



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I need a new one, local dealers sell top hat and CAM Superline. Any opinions?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

What weight range?


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Looking 22 foot, 16 foot tilt, 14k lbs


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I bought a Cam Superline dump bed insert for a truck in Buffalo this spring and it seems to be quality except 2 things...the ram started leaking a week later (they sent me a new one) but them or the dealer never offered to pay for someone to install it and the stake pockets on the side rails weren't even with each other from side to side which was a real pain when we made our new leaf box. Other than that I think they're built a bit heavier duty than a lot of others out there. Where is this dealer?


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

McCandless Ford on Mercer is who I am getting a quote from, unless you have a different recommendation up your way


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Check out Appalachian over in Salem Ohio. We bought a 16k deckover trailer 5 years ago and it has been the best trailer I've ever had


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Cam superline makes a FINE trailer. their split tilt is VERY popular.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I got 13 years out of my pequea trailer. Replaced it with a Kaufman which has been trouble free so far,no issues with tires,electrical or paint finish.And its tough to beat the price if that's an issue.Whatever you decide,I would upgrade the tires,those cheap tires that come stock on many trailers are junk.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

leigh;2048077 said:


> I got 13 years out of my pequea trailer. Replaced it with a Kaufman which has been trouble free so far,no issues with tires,electrical or paint finish.And its tough to beat the price if that's an issue.Whatever you decide,I would upgrade the tires,those cheap tires that come stock on many trailers are junk.


I have a Pequea deckover as well. I don't even remember when we bought it, but it's well over 10 years old and going strong. Haven't even replaced a deckboard yet.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

I also run a Kaufman 16K 3yrs now no issues, very happy for the price.


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

JimMarshall;2047965 said:


> I need a new one, local dealers sell top hat and CAM Superline. Any opinions?


Try Bennett trailer sales in Salem oh good people they sale corn pro


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

JimMarshall;2047965 said:


> I need a new one, local dealers sell top hat and CAM Superline. Any opinions?


Whoops they also sell Moritz and quality trailers


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

icebreaker;2048332 said:


> Try Bennett trailer sales in Salem oh good people they sale corn pro


And also Moritz and quality


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Moritz International. If you don't have a dealer close it's worth the drive.

Peaqua would be second for me. 

No experience with Cam stuff, but everyone that has them seems to brag them up, they just seem pricy.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice guys, after having several dealers who wouldn't return my call, I bought a CAM yesterday.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

John_DeereGreen;2049600 said:


> Moritz International. If you don't have a dealer close it's worth the drive.
> 
> Peaqua would be second for me.
> 
> No experience with Cam stuff, but everyone that has them seems to brag them up, they just seem pricy.


Pricing didn't seem out of line for what I got vs quotes from other manufacturers


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

JimMarshall;2047983 said:


> Looking 22 foot, 16 foot tilt, 14k lbs


I bought a brand new Kauffman. 22' long with a 8' platform and 14' of tilt deck. Seems to be holding up great so far and I optioned it up with nice Firestone tires and some other stuff like dual jacks. I think it was around $6k delivered factory direct.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I just picked up a new Griffin trailer. Was a few bucks more than the same size from PJ and Big Tex, but it weighs 2000 lbs more. I am wondering where the other guys cut corners to lose 2000 lbs. Plus they painted it red for me instead of black.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Metro Lawn;2050168 said:


> I just picked up a new Griffin trailer. Was a few bucks more than the same size from PJ and Big Tex, but it weighs 2000 lbs more. I am wondering where the other guys cut corners to lose 2000 lbs. Plus they painted it red for me instead of black.


What the heck is GVWR on that thing?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

JimMarshall;2050499 said:


> What the heck is GVWR on that thing?


Well over what that 2500 will ever be able to tow. :laughing:

I like the CAM trailers, priced well. Local dealer used to carry CAM and they were nice trailers.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

kimber750;2050516 said:


> Well over what that 2500 will ever be able to tow. :laughing:
> 
> I like the CAM trailers, priced well. Local dealer used to carry CAM and they were nice trailers.


Looks like it's built like my big trailer ( 20k) only without the air brakes.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Metro Lawn;2050168 said:


> I just picked up a new Griffin trailer. Was a few bucks more than the same size from PJ and Big Tex, but it weighs 2000 lbs more. I am wondering where the other guys cut corners to lose 2000 lbs. Plus they painted it red for me instead of black.


What does that trailer weight? A trailer similar should weight right around 6k...


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

Picked this brand new 30fter (25+5) up over the summer for $8250 cash and carry. 22,500GVWR, trailer itself weighs 6280lbs.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

johnnywaz;2050580 said:


> Picked this brand new 30fter (25+5) up over the summer for $8250 cash and carry. 22,500GVWR, trailer itself weighs 6280lbs.


Im surprised that that truck can legally haul that.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

150 mile radius of farm it can. Also its not something I haul on a regular basis.

Farmers: Operating vehicles within a 150 mile radius of their farm.
An F-endorsement is needed by farmers operating combination vehicles whose towing vehicle has a GVWR of 26,001 pounds or more. A knowledge test, but no skills test, is required to obtain the F-endorsement.

I qualify for the Exemption here under Michigan State law. My truck is 13025 GVWR.

Exemptions

Farmers driving the following vehicles do not need an "F" endorsement, as long as they also meet qualifications 1 through 4 listed above:
Single unit trucks with a GVWR over 26,000 pounds.
Combination vehicles with a power unit having a GVWR of 26,000 pounds or less towing any size trailer (including those over 10,000 pounds GVWR).

Sorry for all the babble, lol... Here is the link if your interested. I'm sure your state has something similar. http://www.michigan.gov/sos/0,4670,7-127-1627_8669_53329-212756--,00.html


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

The truck is rated from factory for 30500 GCVW. Although we know anything over 26,001 requires a Farm or CDL endorsement.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

johnnywaz;2050607 said:


> The truck is rated from factory for 30500 GCVW. Although we know anything over 26,001 requires a Farm or CDL endorsement.


My legality concern would be exceeding the GAWR on your truck.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

Truck GVWR, 13,025
Trailer GVWR 22,500
Total of everything combined (GM manufacturer spec) GCWR 30,500
Truck dry weight, 7,781
Trailer dry weight, 6,280
Backhoe dry weight 15,000

13,025-7,781= 5,244 max payload(In truck)
22,500-6280= 16220 max payload (On trailer)

15,000(backhoe) - 16,220= 1,220 Extra capacity left

15,000(backhoe)+6,280(trailer dry weight)= 21,280 (total trailer weight loaded)

21,280(total trailer weight loaded) + 7,781(Truck dry weight)= 29,061(combined weight)

30,500(GCWR of my truck) - 29,061= 1,439 (extra capacity)

FYI, I can position the backhoe on the trailer (because its a LONG trailer) where it is a NEUTRAL pin weight. So it adds zero weight to the trucks GVWR.

Sorry for the long winded post. Just wanted to explain the numbers in detail.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Always felt that 0 tongue weight made a trailer tow awful.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

kimber750;2050655 said:


> Always felt that 0 tongue weight made a trailer tow awful.


 Yes, it does!  As you can see from my numbers I have about 5,200lbs I can add to the truck side. Thumbs Up


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

For comparison purposes, a similar crew cab dually with 6.0L gas and 3.73 rear axle only has a 16,000 GCWR.

4.10 rear axle will get ya, 20,500 GCWR Bet that gas bill would hurt the ole butt.

My truck hauling that backhoe gets 12.3mpg running 55-60mph. Empty truck is averaging 13.8mpg combined city/hwy.


----------

